# LFC Couldn't Get Me An Oscar!!!!



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

needlenose gar! about 4-5 inches right now, extremely boring, but i'm sure he'll come out of his shell. plan on feeding him tomorrow. apparantly they only eat live food.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

cool... I have never owned one but thought it would be interesting to watch. nice pick up!


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm kind of excited about him actually, because i hear if he can't fit the fish in his mouth, he can live with it. i'm thinking of picking up some smaller, slower moving fish to keep him company, cuz as of right now, i have to play find the fish every time i go over to the tank.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool looking fish you picked up there!







I bet it's really friggin quick.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool ass looking fish man and thanks for sharing him


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool fish, How big do they get?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

are they aggressive?


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

they're stupider than piranha's, believe it or not. they are aggressive, and can mistake fingers for food, but for the most part won't eat anything they can't swallow (twice their width).

they grow to 2 feet max probably not unless it's pretty old though.

they are actually so stupid they can get started, crash into the tank, and break their beak, or even die. they can also be startled and jump out of the tank. realllllly stupid. i'm sure he'll be a nice addition to the home though.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I almost bought a few last year but they supposedly need very large tanks b/c as MOSE stated they swim so fast they can break their beaks ( I saw 1 in the tank broke his beak) or worse off they can literally kill themselves that way.
They need long tanks


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a florida gar for a while. Grew to about 13-14" and he was boring at first, but then he came out a bit. Also got pretty aggressive with some of the other tank mates. Had some big teeth on him also.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

those are neat little fish, i used to have a few... they aren't true gars, people just call them that, and they max out at around a foot in length, although they usually stay smaller than that.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

i got to see him eat. it was a microscopic guppie, but nonetheless, it was pretttttty cool. he grabs them by the tail and shakes them into his mouth and swallows them whole. he's had about 7 today.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Have you considered how much live feeding is going to cost you?

Id get a little guppy breeding farm on the go if you cant get him on dry foods


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> Have you considered how much live feeding is going to cost you?
> 
> Id get a little guppy breeding farm on the go if you cant get him on dry foods


i also own 6 RB piranhas, so i'm well aware of the cost of feeding. i ran out of food two days ago. one cube of blood worms would fill them up when i first got them, last night they ate about 10, and their bellies weren't even big.just saying can't be much worse than the P's.

so i have a 10 gallon, completely cycled from my beta fish (now living in a cramped bowl, poor guy), with a filter and light and heater. how hard is breeding guppies? can't be that bad right?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah they're no gars. pretty sure it's a boulengerella maculata. cool fish when well taken care of. i know a guy on a french forum who has a few.

check the vid






good luck with yours!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

they're actually xenentodon cancila


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

so bad news for the "gar". he's being returned tomorrow for 1/3 of what i paid (20$ big deal!) and i'm taking home with me a pretty neat 4-5 inch flower horn!!!!

i went into the LFC and i saw about 4 fish that were awesome, that didn't come in with the order (trade ins?) and the flowerhorn was what i think i'm going to go with. there's another guy, a really cool looking fish eater, forget his name, but he's boring and hides and sits at the bottom of the tank, so i think i'll go with the FH.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

mose said:


> they're stupider than piranha's, believe it or not. they are aggressive, and can mistake fingers for food, but for the most part won't eat anything they can't swallow (twice their width).
> 
> they grow to 2 feet max probably not unless it's pretty old though.
> 
> they are actually so stupid they can get started, crash into the tank, and break their beak, or even die. they can also be startled and jump out of the tank. realllllly stupid. i'm sure he'll be a nice addition to the home though.


You have any idea how many people run into glass doors every day?

My LFS has a couple of these they also have a fresh water baracuda? ITs mean as hell lookin. Ive noticed my LFS has been carrying some oddballs lately. Leaf fish, dragon eel. Cant remember the name of a couple others but stuff Ive never seen before. For those that havnt figured it our yet. Carnivorous fish tend to be "boring" cause they are usually ambush predators. Hard to attack something if they see you coming. Like that leaf fish. Its been there 4 weeks and it seems to be in the exact same spot every time I go there.


----------

